# FMOD learning curve



## ☻ (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm interested in dubbing Untitled Goose Game with my own music and sound design. Generally speaking, what's the learning curve with FMOD? Will I realistically be able to dub a simple game like this within a week of using the software?


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 14, 2020)

wonzo said:


> I'm interested in dubbing Untitled Goose Game with my own music and sound design.



Does the game have the sort of modding support that you'd need to easily plug in the kind of files that FMOD exports to? What kind of flavor do you want to rescore it in?

I'm not very familiar with FMOD, but from what I've seen it's a lot easier to learn than the stuff you already know about your DAW. There are plenty of good official tutorials for implementing dynamic music etc.. I'd say just jump in with a tutorial and you should pick up everything you need quickly.


----------



## benatural (Mar 14, 2020)

The learning curve shouldn't be too bad. I think there are some tutorials online that cover the basics. I think understanding game development practices and concepts is the one with the steep learning curve. Watching FMOD tutorials will explain what buttons to press, but not why you're pressing them.

For your purposes though it should be ok I think?


----------



## AlexRuger (Mar 14, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Does the game have the sort of modding support that you'd need to easily plug in the kind of files that FMOD exports to? What kind of flavor do you want to rescore it in?



This is what I'm wondering. A cursory Google search shows: no. Not sure what wonzo is looking to accomplish with FMOD here without the game's source assets.


----------



## visiblenoise (Mar 14, 2020)

Yea, isn't FMOD useless without something on the game logic side actively calling its events and such?


----------



## benatural (Mar 14, 2020)

It will be tricky. You need to recreate the project with the same event groups, events, and soundbanks. And if they used the interactive music system, that will complicate things a lot more. Then you need to re-export the soundbanks and replace the ones packed with the game.


----------



## Brasart (Mar 15, 2020)

If you've never used middleware before you won't be able to "rescore" an entire game in a week, also there's no point if you don't have access to the Unity build.

I'd go step by step, first try to understand the software works, then try applying it to free Unity builds like the village one.

The Celeste FMOD build is also available from FMOD's website, can be used to learn


----------



## benatural (Mar 15, 2020)

Brasart said:


> If you've never used middleware before you won't be able to "rescore" an entire game in a week, also there's no point if you don't have access to the Unity build.
> 
> I'd go step by step, first try to understand the software works, then try applying it to free Unity builds like the village one.
> 
> The Celeste FMOD build is also available from FMOD's website, can be used to learn


This isn't entirely true, but probably the simplest route. If you have access to the game's .fsb files, and they weren't encrypted, you can extract them and manually rebuild the FMOD project. It is an incredibly time consuming effort, requiring lots of trial and error, and a pretty deep understanding of how FMOD works. So it is possible, just not practical.


----------



## Brasart (Mar 15, 2020)

benatural said:


> This isn't entirely true, but probably the simplest route. If you have access to the game's .fsb files, and they weren't encrypted, you can extract them and manually rebuild the FMOD project. It is an incredibly time consuming effort, requiring lots of trial and error, and a pretty deep understanding of how FMOD works. So it is possible, just not practical.



This is entirely true, you won't be able to learn how to do that *in one week* if you've never used an audio middleware before, not even mentioning rescoring an entire game within said week. Hence my recommendations on where to start learning how to use FMOD in a more efficient way !


----------

